# cypripedium reginae forma album



## Hakone (May 22, 2009)




----------



## NYEric (May 22, 2009)

:drool:

I planted some also I hope they come up. Thanx for sharing and keep us posted!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 22, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## biothanasis (May 22, 2009)

Neat!!!


----------



## P-chan (May 22, 2009)

Very cool!...


----------



## parvi_17 (May 22, 2009)

This is going to be gorgeous.


----------



## Hakone (May 23, 2009)




----------



## CodPaph (May 23, 2009)

show, very very nice


----------



## NYEric (May 23, 2009)

Beauty!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 23, 2009)

Truly gorgeous!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (May 23, 2009)

I second that. Its GORGEOUS! I even prefer it to the coloured version I think.


----------



## parvi_17 (May 24, 2009)

I just love this form. It might be my favorite Cyp right now.


----------



## Jorch (May 24, 2009)

so pure  lovely!


----------



## Hakone (May 24, 2009)




----------



## goldenrose (May 24, 2009)

:clap: A WOWSER!! :clap:


----------



## nikv (May 24, 2009)

Wow! That is absolutely stunning! :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (May 24, 2009)

Pristine, angelic, pure... beautiful!


----------



## Nic (May 26, 2009)

perfect


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2009)

Thanks, you sadist!! :viking:


----------



## Drorchid (May 27, 2009)

Great Pictures! Very Nice!!! Are these in your own garden?

Robert


----------



## Hakone (May 27, 2009)

Yes Sir,


----------



## Hien (May 27, 2009)

Gorgeous flowers anh Tai.
Quite a few plants too.
Do they multiply & spread themselves with rhizome, splitting at the roots to become more plants, or do you have to pollinate to get seeds.


----------



## Hakone (May 27, 2009)

Hello Hien
they multiply & spread themselves with rhizome


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2009)

The one I planted was 8 years old and about 300 mm around, I think somebody stole it!


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 14, 2009)

:clap: one of the prettiest things ive seen


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 15, 2009)

Fantastic! Somehow I missed this one earlier.


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 15, 2009)

WOW!!! Splendid!!!!


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 16, 2009)

I am not in cyps, but those are beautiful!!!! Jean


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 16, 2009)

JeanLux said:


> I am not in cyps, but those are beautiful!!!! Jean


Me too! :clap: :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Jun 16, 2009)

Try them, you'll like them. :evil:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 16, 2009)

My! Those are gorgeous.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 21, 2009)

NYEric said:


> The one I planted was 8 years old and about 300 mm around, I think somebody stole it!



had it flowered before and someone seen it in the garden, or was it new? maybe a critter got it or it rotted


----------

